# Rockwell/Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw Restoration



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

*The Beginning*

Hello,
I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.








There she is in her miskept beauty. On of the things that really pecks my brain is the stand. It says, "Property of CC Wakefield & Co. Ltd." on it. Charles Cheers Wakefield is the founder of C.C.Wakefield & Co(Now known as Castrol). What's weird is as far as I know there are not Castrol plants in Kelowna. Who knows what happened during those 58 years the saw's been around.

















The saw has 100% of the original parts. No replacements or cracked parts, I was very fortunate as I doubt I would ever be able to find replacement parts for this saw. The tires need replacing(They look original) and it needs new guide bearings. That's a cheap replacement. 30 dollars for the tires and ~10 dollars for the bearings. I'm going to put a 1/4" blade on it, that's 14 dollars at Lee Valley.



















The saw has a 1/4Hp motor which is strikes me as being odd. The next picture will show why it's a rather unique motor.








The inscription says:
"This machine was made by the loyal subjects of her gracious majesty Queen Elizabeth II at the time of her coronation June 1953" 
This is very interesting to find on a motor. I didn't realize the British were so fond of their royalty to put a plaque that fancy on a motor.








As you can see by the pictures, the motor is in rough shape. It makes a rather large spark everytime it is turned on. It's missing the fan cover so there was dust getting into the windings. I'm not going to worry about replacing it as I have a good dust collector.

I hope you enjoyed reading my restoration blog. The next entry will come when I wake up. I was actually planning to do it tonight but somehow I misplaced a digital image of the mess of parts on my tablesaw.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


I'll give you a sneak peak on the next entry.
So far I have everything prepped for painting except the lower portion of the saw. Everything else is sanded and degreased. All of the moving parts were over zealously lubricated so much that the areas around the moving parts are completely covered. A tupperware container filled with mineral spirits did the trick. What type of lubricant to I use on brass and babbit bearings?
The base already has two coats of primer on it which I had lying around. I'm picking up the paint tonight and am getting it colour matched. The saw is not the standard Rockwell or Delta colour. It's much bluer.

On a side note, if you've been following my Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Sawbench restoration, the VFD is in the mail. I'll be making a video on how to install it as there currently are none(Says my searching skills.).

I suppose that was more of an entry than a sneak peak, but you're not getting any pictures until tomorrow.


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


This is cool! When you do restorations what do you do to the motors? How about the electrical? I picked up an older Super Max last week - motor is in great shape but I wasn't sure if I should open it up and do something to it to make sure - and the electrical could stand to be replaced. I really like the idea of taking an old machine like this is an making it new again!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Is that stand original??? If not, are you going to built a more standard square base? 
Man the price was right here. Looking forward to future installments.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Great little saw.

Put an 1/8 inch blade on her and start cutting out those Bandsaw Boxes.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Gilly,
I'm not sure on how to maintain an electric motor, but I am going to learn very soon. You should post a blog on the Super Max bandsaw you got, if you are restoring it.

Ratchet,
The stand is not original. I am keeping it though. I don't think I could ever build a sturdier stand with the same size myself.

Len,
I actually did a typo and put 1/4" instead of 1/8". I've never made a bandsaw box before but I'll be sure to now that I have the extra height.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


If you ever change the motor get one that rotates the opposite of this one. This would allow you to put the motor and the saw on the same side of the belt. It would be easier to put a belt guard on it. Great find though. I would keep the motor even it if didn't work…probably. That name plate is great.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Thats a gem … and youre treatin her right … good score.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


For some reason I can't see any pictures. This has happened on several other posts until I made a comment, then they showed. I'm curious as to what this saw looks like. I recently found old tool heaven and there is a small Rockwell/Delta bandsaw in the mix. It is smaller than any I've seen by Delta, not sure how big, I didn't have a tape. This old guy has a barn FULL of old power and hand tools. I recently made a replacement door for him for an old hoosier cabinet. I'm hoping to get on his good side and maybe get a shot at buying some of those old gems! 
(After posting this comment, the pictures show now!!!???)
The saw I saw in the barn was different than this. Possibly smaller and looked more like the 14" saw. That's a good looking little saw you found. Should clean up well and give you years of use.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Grandpa, 
The motor is in full working condition it just needs some cleaning. I think having the motor on the other side of the saw balances it out a bit more. With the stand on a level floor, I doubt it'd vibrate. I do plan on putting three leveler feet on it though.

cjwillie,
I can't really help you with your pictures problem but one of the site admins would be happy to help. I wish you luck in getting the saw. Restorations are very fun.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Hi Tyrone. I just picked up this same saw from a CL listing and had a few questions. First off how has your restoration gone and do you have more pictures? Secondly, mine didnt have the original pulley on it and i would like to know what size the original was? Did you find out anything about the motor? mine looks similar to yours but it has the delta rockwell milwaukee label on it. Do you know anything about those funny looking flat oil/grease nipples by the wheel bearings? I've greased up farm equip before but the nipples on those were not flat and you clipped on the grease nozzle.
Thanks for any in sight you can give me on restoring my Homecraft Bandsaw

One last question on the left blade guard. Is it wood or did some one retrofit a piece for safety?


----------



## ricksizemore (Aug 29, 2015)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


I have this exact saw and need help. My homecraft saw is one of my prized possessions. Trouble is the last time i changed the top bearing - the one the blade pushes against just above the table…..I put the old one with the numbers on them and have mis placed. My top bearing has gone bad and I cant find a replacement wtihout the number. Its about 7/8 by 1/4 and you would think it would be easy to find . It fits on a 1/4 inch shaft that fits into the housing on the saw with a set screw from the back.

CAN ANY ONE GIve me a number on the bearing for this saw or tell me where I can find a replacement????? I would be so appreciative. I even went to a machine shop to try and match it up and they couldn't find a replacement without a number. If I have to I can find another similar bearing on a 1/4 " shaft or similar size have it cut and welded to the existing shaft ANY HELP APPRECIATED.. TO GET THE NUMBERS OF THE BEARINGS OR A SUPPLIERS THAT PROVIDE REPLACEMENT BEARINGS> RIck Sizemore, Virginia - please e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


That's a keeper! I restored a similar one - here

All you have to do is compare the new 9" or 10" bandsaws they sell now to this one - there is no comparison! Heavy cast iron frame, I can get a full 10" or 11" resaw capability out of mine and it runs smooth and true!

Babbbit bearings? Mine's a '52 vintage so I gotta assume the bearings are similar. Mine had roller bearings on the top wheel and brass sleeve bearings on the bottom. 10W-30 motor oil for the brass sleeve bearing and for the roller bearings. 4 or 5 years now and still running fine.

ricksizemore - hate to say it but the source where I found my replacements now says "no longer available". Makes me wish I'd bought spares!

onlyjustme - my setup is original, has a 3" pulley on the motor (Delta 1/3 HP, 1725 RPM) and a 5" pulley on the saw.

willie - there were a number of smaller bandsaws made by Delta but they all had the same rugged build of their larger bandsaws. Cruise on over to OWWM (now vintagemachinery.org) and browse. You'll find a wealth of info, particularly about the old Delta tools!


----------



## Nashvillian (May 13, 2021)

timbit2006 said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> Hello,
> I found the best find ever in my life. I found a Delta Homecraft 10" Bandsaw in an alleyway cast away near a "free" sign. I thought to myself, "That bandsaw deserves better and I took it home.
> ...


Dumb question from a newbie… What does "resaw" mean and how is it different from "saw"?


----------

